# Photo of the Month May



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

We are now accepting photos for the May photo of the month!


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

This is my Mottled Java...I just think she looks so regal in this picture.

I also posted a picture of my Silkie Roo because he was scratching around and his body is blurry but his face is clear. Just think it is a cool picture!


----------



## chickenaholic (Apr 11, 2013)

This is my girls' first venture outside. My golden retriever, Dixie, guarded them all day. My horse in the background, however, was quite frightened of them! The girls LOVED being in the sunshine and picking bugs from the grass!


----------



## greenfoley (May 2, 2013)

This is our barred rock mix rooster, Barney


----------



## ChiknMamehla (May 2, 2013)

*Warming up a Little Chicken . . .*

Here's one of my baby's who is no longer with us . . .  We lost one to old age and another of the Buff's to a large nasty raccoon one cold winter night. Don't worry we didn't barbeque her it was just getting nice and warm and she actually enjoyed sitting there for a little while! LOL!


----------



## asande1979 (May 3, 2013)

This is my Goldie. She is a Rhode Island Red and these oldest hen I have!


----------



## asande1979 (May 3, 2013)

I wanted to show of my Silkie Rooster named Skah! He is my favorite!


----------



## greenfoley (May 2, 2013)

I see we can put up more than one picture so I will also share one of our only hen, 8yr old Rhoda, with a grub


----------



## sherrie (May 3, 2013)

*May photo contest*

This is my Rooster, We think our fellow is very handsome.


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

sherrie said:


> This is my Rooster, We think our fellow is very handsome.


Is he a iowa blue roo. He looks a lot like te pics ive seen


----------



## holeygirl (May 2, 2013)

*Sun Bathing beauty*

This is Coco have a dust bath in the sun..upside down..eyes closed and almost smiling


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Just for fun!


----------



## hogleyripper (Dec 17, 2012)

Here is our 11 week old R.I.R. hanging out around the yard.


----------



## holeygirl (May 2, 2013)

*My Coco could be calendar girl for May *

Coco enjoying the sun


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

Pearl loves sunbathing.


----------



## lillyrose (May 8, 2013)

my beautiful silver link, Bella


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I have three peepadeeps just hatched. 









Which side is my good side? This?









Or this? Hello ladies!!









Really? Did he really just say that?









Yup! Sure looks like he did!


----------



## Abbycat03 (May 6, 2013)

My sweet buff Orpington goldy









And my gigantic half copper Maran half amarcona rooster midnight


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

A girl and her chicken!


----------



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

Mr frizzles my cochin bantam frizzled rooster


----------



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

My other frizzle " Cotton " not sure if its a rooster or hen yet


----------



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

sherrie said:


> This is my Rooster, We think our fellow is very handsome.


I think he is handsome too


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Our 24 week Astralourp, Miss Kay, enjoying the veggie garden.


----------



## pinkhearts (May 14, 2013)

*Tater & Tot from CA*

My photo of the month entries


----------



## avalon (May 4, 2013)

First time photo of the month picture. My boy, lucky, a bear came in the day and ate the eggs that the mama was still sitting on. She got them all out safetly and got them all in hiding. When i scared away the bear i calmed down enough to what sounded like beautiful music of baby chirping hiding in the brush. Then i took these pictures. Mama hen always right by their side.


----------



## anti (May 15, 2013)

*Marco Polo*


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry, I couldn't decide on just one and have a million more I could post!  
The first one is a mixed roo named Itsy, the second one is Rambo, a turken, the third one is some of the teenagers growing out and the last one is of Lacey and Amber with their new chicks.


----------



## nanaleronna (Aug 2, 2012)

*3 Broody Hens*

I have 5 nest boxes but they choose to crowd into one.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Guarding the coop


----------



## birdman59 (Jul 5, 2012)

Here a good mommy ! She hatched a duckling, chick and waiting on another one,


----------



## birdman59 (Jul 5, 2012)

Here is my first batch this last spring, most of them are Americana's I was told, we will see.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

adorson said:


> Sorry, I couldn't decide on just one and have a million more I could post!
> The first one is a mixed roo named Itsy, the second one is Rambo, a turken, the third one is some of the teenagers growing out and the last one is of Lacey and Amber with their new chicks.


I love Lacey and Amber! How cute!


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> I love Lacey and Amber! How cute!


Thanks!  Lacey is the old Mom teaching all the tips to Amber the new mom!


----------



## nanaleronna (Aug 2, 2012)

*Today there were 4!!!*









nanaleronna said:


> I have 5 nest boxes but they choose to crowd into one.
> View attachment 8260


Unfortunately I also found 1 smothered baby chick


----------



## anti (May 15, 2013)

Here is my roo Marco Polo and also 2 silkie roosters ignoring my rooster Peng.


----------



## barb-mck (Aug 29, 2012)

This is Polly & Poppy with their new water feature (solar powered of course)!!!


----------



## hillbilly61 (Apr 18, 2013)

Just a few of my babies


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

Share And Share Alike.


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

Winter, our Barred Rock 4 weeks old


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

Traffic Jam!


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

Enjoying Outside!


----------



## tldurgin (May 23, 2013)

Time for our relaxing bath.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

The pic says it all.


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

My photos of mine lovelies!


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

It's time for a wee snooze up in Scotland  this is gracey Cheng from Scotland,one happy chick


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Mom! Please can I have a little bite of your food?!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Had to show my baby rooster who was boss today because he seemed to think he could peck me. Made for a great photo op.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

A few of my babies roosting in the run.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

This thread is closed while the mods and I determine a winner!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

ChiknMamehla said:


> Here's one of my baby's who is no longer with us . . .  We lost one to old age and another of the Buff's to a large nasty raccoon one cold winter night. Don't worry we didn't barbeque her it was just getting nice and warm and she actually enjoyed sitting there for a little while! LOL!


The votes are in and this is our winner!

Congrats to ChiknMamehla! I will be contacting you to apply your supporting member subscription and send out your decals!

Thanks to everyone who entered!


----------

